
Show HN: Banana For Scale app made with ARKit - emreyavuz
https://itunes.apple.com/tr/app/banana-for-scale/id1294025227?mt=8
======
billconan
This is a good idea, however I'm disappointed at the accuracy of ARKIT, I
doubt if this will be useful.

As soon as I saw people built ruler demos with ARKIT, I tried it myself. but
it is very inaccurate. I was amazed how other people could make it so accurate
in the demo video.

I just downloaded two of the ruler apps previously demoed with videos in the
summer. They are as horrible as the one I made ...

not sure if I need dual camera phones to achieve accuracy. I'm using iphone 7.

~~~
bigiain
You doubt a "Banana for scale" app will be useful due to the inaccuracy of
ARKit???

I don't think you understand the use case here...

~~~
billconan
I know it's a meme.

but still, ARKIT is very inaccurate.

I doubt using ARKIT for measurement in general.

